# Ein eigenen Crypter?



## Alive Death (18. April 2007)

Hallo Comunnity

Ich habe mir vorgenommen einen eigenen Crypter für .exe Daten zu schreiben und dies in VB6.
Ich hab schon viel gegoogle aber leider nur tuts zu VB.Net gefunden welches ich leider nicht in meinem Besitz habe 

Ich würde mich sehr über Ansätze oder Links freuen 

Danke euch 
Alive Death


----------



## DrSoong (19. April 2007)

Ich hab mal so ein Programm geschrieben, funktioniert mit einem Schlüssel über die XOR-Verschlüsselung. Schau dir mal das Programm an, wenn du noch Fragen hast poste sie hier.


Der Doc!


----------



## Alive Death (19. April 2007)

Ich werde mich da mal reinlesen ^^ 
Danke

Edit:
hmm der crypter ist nicht schlecht aber ich dachte eher an einen der die exe so umschreibt das man diese nicht mehr auslesen kann aber dennoch öffnen kann


----------



## DrSoong (19. April 2007)

Es gäbe die Möglichkeit, dass du das Entschlüsselungsprogramm zwischenschaltest, wenn die EXE aufgerufen wird entschlüsselt das Programm sie in einen temporären Ordner und führt sie aus. Würde über einen Registry-Eintrag gehen.

Für deinen Fall empfehle ich aber besser sogenannte Runtime-Packer wie z.B. UPX.


Der Doc!


----------



## Alive Death (20. April 2007)

danke das ist was was ich brauchen könnte


----------

